# General > Business >  Seahorse Carries Crushed Stone From Norway For Moray Firth Cables

## NewsBot

The Caithness Business Index has posted the following article:

*Seahorse Carries Crushed Stone From Norway For Moray Firth Cables*

[IMG]//caithness-business.co.uk/image_cache/na7830_tn.jpg[/IMG]
A massive, 20,000 tonne vessel, the Seahorse is carrying thousands of tonnes of crushed stone from Norway for covering newly-laid cables off Caithness's Coast.   The 163 metre long vessel's destination is given as Smith's Bank, the name of a once-prolific fishing ground in the Inner Moray Firth,, SE off Wick,  where the Beatrice offshore oil-farm is now under construction.   [Read Full Article]

----------


## sids

Oh it's just a ship called the Seahorse.

----------

